# Having channel problems



## Garrelts187 (Sep 2, 2006)

I live in Iowa and looking to find Washington DC channels. Just woundering what sat i need to point at, or what i need to do to get the channels.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I doubt very much that they are available by FTA.


----------



## Garrelts187 (Sep 2, 2006)

How about maryland aera?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I doubt they are available FTA anywhere, although one of the FTA guys here should know.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You might get a Fox or UPN station or two. Try Lyngsat.com and check the SatAddress function. Do US, then Maryland (or, VA or DE) and see what comes up. There might be something listed for G-10R or whatever. If it shows D* or E*, though, they are usually encrypted and/or spot beams.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

nothing Washington or Maryland

There are some locals on Galaxy 10
http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistKuBandUS.html

You would need a 30" dish, FTA reciever and KU Band lNB to pick these up


----------

